# Downsizing



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

We are downsizing!!!!!!!!!! We live in a 28 by 48 home and are going to around 350 square feet. We have two sons 20 and 22 who have recently moved back home. We initially bought them a 12 by 32 barn built building,which is 10'7" by 32 LOl. Has lofts in each end. We were planning on putting a bed area in each loft, 6' by 10'7" bath/laundry, small kitchen and the rest would be living area. The more we thought about it, we decided we are getting to the age to downsize they are at the age they require more privacy then would be allowed with living in "building". We will be leaving our home and finishing out the building. It is a very good quality built place, we are going to insulate ceiling,walls and floor. The lofts will be removed, I barley can climb into a regular bed.LOL Still have the 6' bath/laundry and will have 10' by 10'7" bedroom. The walls are low but has high ceilings. We plan on using bead board on living area ceiling with drywall on walls. We have the electric in and are finishing the plumbing. o We plan on using electric heat. We are gone to work most of the time right now and are unable to use woodheat. What would be the best electric heat for that smaller area? We thought about an electric fireplace,were told the cords get to hot if used for main source of heat. I have checking on baseboard heaters. We usually keep our heat on 68 and perfer bedroom to be cooler. 
We will be furnishing with new stuff, since our stuff is to big. I LIKE NEW STUFF. I usually shop goodwill and thrift and will by building our own cabinets and some of the furniture.
We can do all the work ourself, he is a profesional drywaller and a avid carpenter. We planning on everything being very tidy and neat. We spend most of the time outdoors in the warm weather and on the couch in cold weather. So forsee no problem with less space. We will probably expand in a few years by adding 8' by 18' to back of living area. Who knows we my be fine with the smaller area. We do have storage on our property. I will post pics of our progress. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Sturedman (Nov 18, 2012)

We are doing the same thing. And the same issue with both boys moving back home out of necessity. On our 10 acres, they will each build their own "cabins", and we will build our own house for us. We have the barn for all. We have settled on a 16 X 40 house for use, that we can build on our own. They will like it better I hope, as they will not be "living" at home with the parents lol. I know we will like it better, and they are there to help with the homestead. You are for sure on the right track. I will keep watching this to see how your progress is, and see if we can do it too


----------



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

Our boys will each have bedroom and bath. So even if one wants to marry, or something, they would still be able cohabitat. We said we are all just going to have to help each other. They both work, so both have a vehicle,,,,,,insurance. These young people can not make it own their own anymore. It sure isn't like it was when we were starting out. We hope to be able to help them so they want have to struggle so hard. They bring home thier checks and we all sit down and decide what we have to do, leaving each with a few dollars to make it to next payday. We will have several bills of our shoulders in a couple of years and then we plan on weaning them to take care of themselves. LOL.


----------



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

We have started finishing out our new very small home. We will finish the drywall and put in tongue in groove ceilings this weekend. We are still debating source of heat. It is going together well. I hope to be in it be the first of March
View attachment 4103


View attachment 4104


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

So sorry if you said this and I missed it. It has been a long week but are you building from a kit or building on your own? I am loving this post as this was what I wanted to do originally but changed my mind along the way. I would love to use one of these for my school room however. So keep us informed as to the progress so I can dream and live through your home.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

please keep posting the photos of how it goes. I am very interested in this process. It's something along the lines of what I want to do some day.
Thank you so much for sharing this.

Good building, good luck.


----------



## Sturedman (Nov 18, 2012)

Looking good there! We are just doing a 20 x 40 house for us and the dogs. But, I have to start from scratch lol. I don't even have a driveway in yet. So my plans are for 3 years to have it move in ready. I am lucky we both work full time jobs, and own our house just an hour away, so it will be weekends and vacations to work on it. Going to start the garden out there this spring and see how that goes. First time for that as well. I like your plan and can't wait to see more.


----------



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

We actually purchased the building and had it delivered to our site, which is just in the back of our property. Husband works full time, me part time, one son full time, and one part. I have been putting in insulation while he is at work, will finish the living are today. We are going to start the finishing of drywall tonight, should get done with that tomorrow. Hang the tongue in groove tomorrow, since we all happen to be off work. Sunday we plan on painting walls and staining ceiling. Full weekend..........LOL Will get kitchen cabinets build and carpet laid early. Yep I said carpet. It was Free, Nice and Enough to cover the entire living area, without piecing..........and it isn't even ugly. Will later be replaced with linolium. I have already purchase all my plumbing fixtures, tub, toilet, vanity, kitchen counter top and sink........125.00 Guess I need to go get to work. Have a blessed day.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

This is what my son put in his cabin. He used the hard wired without built in thermostats. His cousin had thermostats so they were free. He has bad alergies so no fan to stir up dust. No noise and no cold air blowing before they heat up like Cadet heaters....James

http://www.eheat.com/pages/Seasonal-Sale.html


----------



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

jwal10 said:


> This is what my son put in his cabin. He used the hard wired without built in thermostats. His cousin had thermostats so they were free. He has bad alergies so no fan to stir up dust. No noise and no cold air blowing before they heat up like Cadet heaters....James
> 
> http://www.eheat.com/pages/Seasonal-Sale.html


We have been looking at these. 
We didn't get as much done as expected. Have the ceiling and the drywall is up and taped. Shew.......that T&G ceiling is slow work. It is going together really good though................and is going to be a beauty. We decided to not put a wall up for bedroom.........it will be open except for bath room. We have decided on honey oak for ceiling and a creamy white for walls.


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

Please keep us posted and show lots of pics! This is what we have been thinking of doing! Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

Ceiling is done.........shew what a job. Walls done, painting done...........carpet in...........but we hate it. Gonna pull it back out and put in vinyl. The carpet was giving to us and is new.......but we have put so much work into this we aren't going to settle for the carpet. So one more delay, until we can pull the money together to buy the rug. In mean time I will get started on the bath area. We have figured out how to lay it out so that I can have a washer and dryer.
We have decided to build a hutch with sink in it for the kitchen, and make a shorter cabinet for under the window. If we did regular cabinets, they would come above the window sill. Brother-n-law will help with the cabinets. It is coming together now and looking great. I will get more pics and post. We are still undecided about heat. We have found one of those small radiator heaters that we are using at the time and it keeps it warm enough to work in. We are thinking of using a electric fireplace.......on its own breaker.....have been told they would do better if not on circuit with other stuff.


----------



## Sturedman (Nov 18, 2012)

jessiesue said:


> Ceiling is done.........shew what a job. Walls done, painting done...........carpet in...........but we hate it. Gonna pull it back out and put in vinyl. The carpet was giving to us and is new.......but we have put so much work into this we aren't going to settle for the carpet. So one more delay, until we can pull the money together to buy the rug. In mean time I will get started on the bath area. We have figured out how to lay it out so that I can have a washer and dryer.
> We have decided to build a hutch with sink in it for the kitchen, and make a shorter cabinet for under the window. If we did regular cabinets, they would come above the window sill. Brother-n-law will help with the cabinets. It is coming together now and looking great. I will get more pics and post. We are still undecided about heat. We have found one of those small radiator heaters that we are using at the time and it keeps it warm enough to work in. We are thinking of using a electric fireplace.......on its own breaker.....have been told they would do better if not on circuit with other stuff.


I was beginning to wonder lol. Was looking for updates


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

This is what I want to do for a hunting camp....


----------



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

New pics as promised. We have been busy. He has had to work 2nd shift this week so we have been able to do something everyday. As you can see we didn't wait very long on floor covering. I have had my eye on this rug for 6 years. It was worth waiting on. I wanted to put a pic of the outside. I don't rember if I said this is an Amish built building and is excelent quality. We thought we would run into problem with it being off square. PERFECT.


----------



## Sturedman (Nov 18, 2012)

Super nice. I'm impressed!


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

Very nice,looking great !


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

looks great,if I were going the building to live in route that would be perfect,I am a firm believer in less is more,the floors are awesome as well as the wood ceiling,I guess I like wood,,lol,looks great


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks great, nice work


----------



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

We have come to a stand still on the building. I have been sick, feeling better, it is cold and we had other bills that would not wait. We are up to the plumbing work and fininshing the bathroom. We hope to get some done this weekend, being as I don't have to work. We have most of the furniture in it and I think it looks GREAT. We really havn't decided how to finish out the bathroom it is just 7 by 10.5 so we thought we might be able to do something with wood.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

many baths are 5X7...or keep it at 7 and add a linen closet in the 2' space tween the 5' tub and wall.

front door handle is in the hole where the deadbolt belongs. its too high. 

cool project so far.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

With it well being insulated, etc., I would continue using the electric radiator heater for awhile. It just may be all you need & you cannot beat the price ! It will heat as well & as cheaply as the above mentioned heaters. Most have 2-3 settings & the lowest setting uses little electricity , just like those overpriced heaters.


----------



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

I hadn't paid attention to the door knob, it's in the only hole. We have a while before we have to decide on the heat. We are kinda looking at getting one of the hotel heating/cooling units. We are pleased with what we have done so fare


----------



## Sturedman (Nov 18, 2012)

I would be pleased as well. It's really looking nice. I applaud your initiative and ingenuity.


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice work! It's very pretty.


----------



## cwrabs (Mar 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Cindy in PA (May 13, 2002)

I love this! You are doing a great job. Is this a garage type building & what is the foundation? I want to do something like this on our getaway property, but DH claims we can't have have plumbing in an on grade building. Don't know if that's what you have there, but just wanted to know. He wants to do a cabin shell on a basement or crawl space, but doesn't think we can afford to do it & won't even consider this option. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Any updates?
This is pretty inspiring


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Subscribed. This is a very neat project; and its looking great!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow! I love the idea. I'd be perfectly happy living in a studio-type space..in 15 years when the kids are all out of the house, anyways.

Great work!


----------



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

This post has been dead for a while. Replying to bump it for another homesteader. By the way my plan has not worked out. Me and DH moved in left the boys and A NEW GIRLFRIEND in our home ............for two weeks...................nothing................they never appreciated anything.......no cleaning........no NOTHING.......how do these young adults plan on making it. Anyway we came back to our home. Son and girlfriend went to smaller place........other son STILL with us. And do you believe nothing has been done to the smaller place either. I had water to bathroom and all when I left it........temp fixed,but water.........they left the water hose I had connected to plummbing on in 100 degrees and it busted. So we removed the hose.........and that was that........they haven't even asked how to go about getting water. 
We are going to build the next sons HUT, it will be cheaper. We are going to build a 24 by 24 pole structure, building 12 by 24 first then adding second half later.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks for the update, sorry it didn't work out.
It's been my experience that most people don't take care of "free" stuff.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

And it's been MY experience that most kids who don't find their wings on their own, need to be loved enough to be _shoved_ out of the nest.


----------



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

Been awhile since I have been on the site much. Noticed my post from nearly a year ago now. We did have to shove son out of the nest the first of April. Since he had quit his job at the first of the year, after lossing the girlfriend back in the summer, and moving in friends over the winter. Other son and us keep up the bills till we decided to call it enough. The other son has since moved in got water turned back on and fixed water heater for the total cost of 15.00, so I understand why the other couldn't get it done. LOL
We are saddened by the fact of having to kick him out, of course we are in the wrong, as it has drove a wedge between father and son. 
We are now living in a new project. We have converted a 30 by 40 garage into a home. Been in it three months and love it. We are finishing getting everything done by winter to the inside, will start making outside pretty in Spring


----------

